# Quick Trip



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Went out wed. night for a water/light check. Shoved off round 9, still churned up a bit, but managed to find some decent bottom in a few unfamiliar areas I've been wanting to check out. New set up was shinin' bright and was able to put some blood on the boat. Stuck 4 all around the same size, biggest was 18.5". Saw three more little guys that were under 12" and only a hand full of beds but scooped up a dozen nice blue crabs 2 of which were soft shell, and managed to pull a gator speck off a dock light, he came in at 26.5". Over all a decent trip, enough to keep the fire burnin till next time.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice report


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Decent trip,Heck ya that is some great eats.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A good variety.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Decent trip...I would definitely say it was! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good box of fish.
Thanks for the report...starting to think flounder was on the endangered list this year.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip to me!


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

That's definitely a win!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great night! I was out last week and saw one baby flounder and no tracks. Also picked up a few crabs. Great report!


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Heck yeah. Good trip. 
I wonder what they do for fun in Fargo, lol.
This IS paradise.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!!! Dang good night with a variety!


----------

